# To a Reformed Ontology



## RamistThomist (Dec 1, 2007)

What would you say a Christian or Reformed ontology would be?


----------



## Vytautas (Dec 4, 2007)

Usually ontology describes five things: God, man, universe, concepts and laws, and the question of history. I would begin a Reformed ontology by distinguishing between the Creator and the creature. I would say that only God has being and all created things have existence if you must dissect terms to reflect this difference. All other ontologies are monistic or they contain a limited god of their liking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

